# Interesting Candidtate for Egyptian Election: Aboul Foutuh



## sean m (1 May 2012)

Hello,

Here is the man's bio

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abdel_Moneim_Aboul_Fotouh

Here is a video about him

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BagAfUMf3-M&feature=plcp

He is underfunded compared to other parties and the elections in Egypt are still iffy in regards to validity. But  perhaps he is someone who we could have an interest in supporting, since from what the video and his bio state he might be the best candidate for us, possibly.  I do not know much about Egyptian politics, Egyptian current affairs, Politics for that matter so I am sorry if I come across as sounding arrogant. Does anyone think from this brief introduction into him that he is someone that the west would be interested in supporting, most likely in a covert way?


----------



## JorgSlice (1 May 2012)

You again?


----------



## Journeyman (1 May 2012)

sean m said:
			
		

> ....that the west would be interested in supporting, most likely in a covert way?


 Are you suggesting having his opponents mocked on The Colbert Report, or are you going straight to having them assassinated with poison darts.... in your Walter Mitty world?


----------



## sean m (1 May 2012)

@ journeyman,

I am refering to *possibly* being able to fund him financially, I say covertly since *I don't think* that many in that part of the world would be too accepting of him if they were to find out that he was being supported by us .  I never mentioned assassination, I don't know where you get that from. Yet of course there would be difficulties with doing this either way, and* it could be that it is not possible*. From what is being reported from Egypt he *seems *to be one of the better options for us, I *think *from reading that the other major players are the salafists, muslim brotherhood, military junta.  Like I said,  I do not know much about Egyptian politics, Egyptian current affairs, Politics for that matter so I am sorry if I come across as sounding arrogant. Yet I thought it would be interesting for everyone to see that there *could be * another candidate in Egypt than  the ones mainly in the international news. I don't take kindly to be called a Walter Mitty type, I am not in the military yet,  I am a student who has been abroad and done work in places which are far from being considered luxurious. It seems, in montreal at least, that to get into the military and even simply the reserves, not to mention other agencies you need a university education.  I *believe* I can say, I have more real world experience as a 22 year old than most my age.


----------



## Scott (1 May 2012)

sean m said:
			
		

> I *believe* I can say, I have more real world experience as a 22 year old than most my age.



Try believing a little less in yourself. Anyone who needs to post that automatically loses credibility with me.

I need to use that line in the recruiting threads. ;D


----------



## Journeyman (1 May 2012)

sean m said:
			
		

> I don't take kindly to be called a Walter Mitty type, I am not in the military yet.....


Oh, we know Walt; it's OK. 

Some of us get great joy mild amusement from your quest to be CSIS, HUMINT, PsyOps, Medic, JTF2 Assaulter......and _now_, covertly sort out Egyptian politics.

     op:


----------



## sean m (1 May 2012)

hahaha well then that is extremely fair to see it as amusing and ridiculous. I was younger and much more inmature, that probably has not changed by most people's beliefs here. There was no excuse for talking about those subjects on my part, considering you guys get pestered with all sorts of questions related to those subjects. I am sorry for being an idiot most of the time here, thank you for letting me stay since it is a priviledge to get the feedback of people with experience such as your selves. On a serious note, if you can believe, after school I would like to *try* and apply for one of the security services. In regards to this egyptian candidate to you think the west should just stay out of egyptian politics or whatis your opinion on this candidate>


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 May 2012)

sean m said:
			
		

> hahaha well then that is extremely fair to see it as amusing and ridiculous. I was younger and much more inmature, that probably has not changed by most people's beliefs here. There was no excuse for talking about those subjects on my part, considering you guys get pestered with all sorts of questions related to those subjects. I am sorry for being an idiot most of the time here, thank you for letting me stay since it is a priviledge to get the feedback of people with experience such as your selves. On a serious note, if you can believe, after school I would like to *try* and apply for one of the security services. In regards to this egyptian candidate to you think the west should just stay out of egyptian politics or whatis your opinion on this candidate>



He didn't call you a Walt, he referenced Walter Mitty, who has nothing to do with you being military, or not.

And after more than two years, you still haven't bothered checking your spelling, grammar, capitalization, etc. before posting. 
Sign of being immature?

I'm thinking it's not the university education that's stopping the military from giving you a job offer.



_edit for clarification_


----------



## Journeyman (1 May 2012)

Do _you_ believe that Egyptians should attempt to influence Canadian politics by covertly supporting......let's say, Bob Rae, because they think he's a pretty cool guy?



I'll just leave that to percolate. I don't want to leave the mistaken impression that we're pen-pals or anything, so I'm moving on from this thread.


----------

